# Smoked Catfish-WOW!



## annaceil (May 29, 2012)

Well, I am surprised-the catfish is much better than I expected.  The fish was skinned, brined for just 2 hours-next time I will make a better brine and brine longer.  Overall the fish is great-we really like it.  Do any of you smoke with the skin on those cat fish?


----------



## alblancher (May 29, 2012)

Catfish skin is downright nasty in my opinion  Don't like the texture or slime on it.  i have smoked other types of fish with the skin on,  red fish (reddrum) mainly but not catfish.  I normally use a bit of aluminum foil to lay it on so it doesn't fall apart and I like a nice butter, garlic, and hot sauce baste.

Only one question .......Where's the Qview?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 29, 2012)




----------



## smokinhusker (May 29, 2012)

Congrats but you know...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Would you please update your profile information to include your location?

We are looking to run a query on the database to see how many members we have in different areas of the country and across the globe. This will be important for planning meet ups, gatherings and events. We don't need specifics such as what part of town you live in or even what town you live in if you are uncomfortable with that, but we would like for you to at least insert a state and maybe even a region of the state.

As in Northeast Oklahoma or even Tulsa area, Oklahoma and that would have been equally good.

It will also be fun to see what states and areas have the largest representation here at SMF… We will post that information once we have it.

It also helps us to know the climate you live in if you have any smoking questions.

*Could you help us out with this?*

Instructions:

1.      Click on "My Profile"

2.      Click on "Edit Community Profile"

3.      Fill in or Edit the "Location" field

Thank-you,


----------



## steve57 (Jun 28, 2017)

How long would one smoke a catfish fillet? I wouldn't think very long. less than an hour (225^)??


----------

